# Fabric for pj's



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

What is the best fabric to make children's pj's from. I am thinking maybe flanelette? Something cozy?

Any ideas?

hoggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for winter - I'd say Flannel.

Angie


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Fleece is very nice too!

I am a fleece advocate.  I love sewing with fleece, it is so forgiving and comes in such wonderful prints!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

What is the deal with the "this fabric is not intended for use in childrens sleepwear" that is on most if not all the fabric I buy?
Heidi


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

HorseMom said:


> What is the deal with the "this fabric is not intended for use in childrens sleepwear" that is on most if not all the fabric I buy?
> Heidi


Probably the company making the fabric is covering thier backside, in the event you do buy it and do make childrens sleepwear using the fabric. There are no flame retardents in the fabric, in case there is a fire or the child should for some reason get burned wearing the garment.

Govt. regulation on fabric for use in children's sleepwear..................
http://a257.g.akamaitech.net/7/257/...cess.gpo.gov/cfr_2007/janqtr/16cfr1615.64.htm


.


----------



## northgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

I make pjs for my kids all the time. Always use flannel. Word of warning though..PREWASH the flannel!
Have fun!


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Joann's does have flame retardant flannel. But I never bothered. It only really matters with garments that are loose fitting, like nightgowns. Even flame retardant material loses that property after a few washes.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

northgirl said:


> I make pjs for my kids all the time. Always use flannel. Word of warning though..PREWASH the flannel!
> Have fun!


Heck, I prewash all fabric!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you all for the responses. Sorry I didn't reply to you all sooner. Truth to tell, I have been hunting the web for flannel in the UK 

I think DD's pj's are going to have to wait until after Christmas - all the flannel I can find over here is boring, single colours. Or stuff you wouldn't put on a kid's pjs. Or really young Peter Rabbit stuff. But I found hundreds and hundreds of lovely flannels over THERE  

So I think I am going to order some, and will makethe pj's when it gets here - forget doing them for Christmas this year.

Thanks again

hoggie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Hoggie, you can really make solid color flannels pretty by embroidering on them, or using the decorative stitches in a sewing machine combined into unique borders. I love solid colored flannel!


----------

